# Competitions Near St Louis?



## CellaredGnome (Dec 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where there are competitions near St Louis MO?


----------



## Racer (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this close enough for you ? Looks like they already had theirs for this year though. http://www.cellarmasters.org/


----------

